# Money for Thailand



## senwar (Apr 21, 2003)

Off to Bangkok for 4 nights and Phuket for 10 in a couple of months.

How much money should we look at taking? Are credit cards accepted OK?

Also, I've heard it may be better to take US dollars or sterling and exchange in Thailand. Is this true?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

ATMs are easy to find, so its usually just as easy to withdraw local currency with your UK debit / switch card.

Credit cards readily accepted too.


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Paul

We have always worked on the basis of about Â£100 in local (baht), then used the local ATM (cashpoints) to remove cash (approx Â£200 at a time) and paid of the card in full on our return.

Certainly in Phuket (Patong Beach and Phuket Town) there were plenty of ATMs.

Have a great time and behave :wink: :roll: . Remember, if she looks to good to be true (tall, leggy with perfect figure) then it was probably born a bloke.


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

mighTy Tee said:


> Remember, if she looks to good to be true (tall, leggy with perfect figure) then it was probably born a bloke.


 :lol:


----------



## kwaTTro (Jul 5, 2005)

thebears said:


> mighTy Tee said:
> 
> 
> > Remember, if she looks to good to be true (tall, leggy with perfect figure) then it was probably born a bloke.
> ...


  -- Patpong, what an experience!

btw, atm everywhere, sterling just as good as us dollars.

I used travelex and reserved my foreigncurrency to be picked up at the airport - they give the best exchange at the time of pickup and will guaranee the best rates


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

kwaTTro said:


> Patpong, what an experience!


Tell us more. What was he/she like?


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Widget said:


> kwaTTro said:
> 
> 
> > Patpong, what an experience!
> ...


Ping Pong, Razor Blade, 69 it is all on the menu that is thrust under your nose. I was expecting to see food the first time.

My first evening I was accosted by a 6ft 6inch beauty in red (I was arm in arm with my wife Julie) and greeted with "Hello, I'm Lady Boy Helen"     .... I crossed the road on the way back.

BTW - Barter hard. If they ask for 100bt offer 10. Target price should be 30 - 40%. The locals would pay 10% (I have an (ex)sister in law who is Thai). Most Tourist think they have a bargin at about 80% of the asking price.


----------



## chip (Dec 24, 2002)

Get a Nationwide debit card and cashpoint withdrawals are commission free (but some of the smaller regional banks may impose their own small charge). If this is your main source of funds, it's advisable to stash an amount of Â£ in the safe to tie you over in case any happens to your card.


----------



## kwaTTro (Jul 5, 2005)

mighTy Tee said:


> Widget said:
> 
> 
> > kwaTTro said:
> ...


Patpong - good night markets - very seady also

barter hard - and don't be afraid to walk away as the markets stalls also offer the same stuff and so ou can try again!

Kho San Road -Bangkok (check spelling) has a good bar scene - great irish pub with loadsa foreigners!


----------



## senwar (Apr 21, 2003)

Thanks all.

Will look at doing what you say then mighTy - Â£100's worth of baht and the rest out from ATM as and when. At the moment, we've got about Â£1200 between us, and was aiming to save a bit more. Take it that its better to leave the majority of that at home and poy off the cards when back?

Quite nervous if I'm honest, as never been that side of the world. Do you ever feel intimidated or threatened?


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

Phuket is not what it was though, there are now 2 sides to the main road and a Boots the chemist!, mai ben rai!
Better off in the pi-pi's for a "truer" thailand.


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

On the whole the Thais are very friendly and very nice people. I have never felt threatened. However always agree a price before buying else you could be ripped off (same applied in London though).

I highlighted the seedy side in my previous posts, however this is not typical of the country. For instance we hired Harley Style motorbikes and when in the middle of the island we were hit by a tropical storm we pulled into a roadside shop for cover and a drink. We were made most welcome by the family, being introduced to the family and being fed free of charge (we did make a donation which was reluctantly taken), and when the storm cleared we were waved off with sign language telling us the roads were very slippy and to take care.

One final thing to remember is you need 500bt to pay for airport tax when leaving (correct 2004).


----------



## tumshie (Jul 19, 2004)

mighTy Tee said:


> One final thing to remember is you need 500bt to pay for airport tax when leaving (correct 2004).


Correct 2006


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

senwar said:


> Thanks all.
> 
> Quite nervous if I'm honest, as never been that side of the world. Do you ever feel intimidated or threatened?


Never been intimidated or threatened the 4 times I have been, great people juts be prepared to be pestered.

When you go to Patpong Market visit the Radio Shak bar, live entertainment and the best Thai Elvis I've ever seen :wink:

Take in a show and watch out for the darts :wink:

If you're after an investment go to the Jewlery factory not the shops.

and try their take away food, fried grass hoppers


----------



## senwar (Apr 21, 2003)

jonah said:


> Never been intimidated or threatened the 4 times I have been, great people juts be prepared to be pestered.
> 
> When you go to Patpong Market visit the Radio Shak bar, live entertainment and the best Thai Elvis I've ever seen :wink:
> 
> ...


Holy crap!

Really looking forward to it to be honest, just the unkown I suppose.

Cheers for the tips


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

senwar said:


> jonah said:
> 
> 
> > Never been intimidated or threatened the 4 times I have been, great people juts be prepared to be pestered.
> ...


Lisa and I stayed in Phuket, in a quiet spot. Dusit Laguna. Quite the most UNTHREATENING place, certainly better than Goa, Sharm and (I'm told) the Dominican Rep and other such places.

Malaysia this year. I'm hoping its a good as Phuket. It was magical.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

The girls take credit cards so you're sorted.


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Money? Naw, you pretty boy, you no pay! :wink:


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

And if you really want to make firends - say " mae sui katei" and everyone will love you :lol: :lol:


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

jonah said:


> ......and try their take away food, fried grass hoppers


The Girls at Waikiki bar were eating deep fried cockroaches, and tried to persuade us to try the delicacy [smiley=sick2.gif]


----------



## justtin (May 6, 2002)

When in Bangkok if you're visiting a tourist attraction (temple, palace etc.) and are told on approach by a well dressed gentleman that it is closed for a couple of hours for the priests to pray or similar, ignore him.

A common scam is to suggest a near by attraction in a tuktuk or taxi that happens to be parked nearby and they take yoy via one of their shops where you get the hard sell.

Also if using taxis, they will try and give you a set price instead of on the meter, move on to the next one and get one on meter instead and then tip well at the end. It's cheaper and fairer.

In Bangkok assume everyone is trying to rip you off, outside it's only most people and to a lesser extent.

However, if you're careful and play the game it's fun.

Justin


----------

